# Offshore Tournament



## stealth14rc (Jan 25, 2010)

June 18, 2011 we are having the Blue Water Offshore Kayak Torunament it will be at the cotton bayou public beach. King Spanish An Ling are the 3 categories all the proceeds will be going to the Ronald McDonald House. We have a ton of great prizes an a condo package give away. Here is a link for the tournament all the rules places an times is on here. http://www.bluewateroffshorekayaktournament.com/. We have open up waters in Florida to help cut down on the price of stuff for the people over there that want to fish it. There is no required captians meeting. Hope to see you there.


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

Had a great time fishing the Blue Water Offshore Kayak Tourney. The BOKT proceeds go to the Ronald Mcdonald House that has helped thousands of families since the organization was formed over ten years ago. Fantastic bunch of folks at Ronald McDonald House.

Fished with Kreg, Brandon and Mark. We launched around daybreak. Picked a spot between two sand bars where the waves were doable. Once you got off the beach we ran into some big waves. I remember Kreg saying over the radio that it was just the waves on the sand bar but then later he came back and said that he was off the sand bar and the waves were still rolling. 

The sharks were out in force. Kreg, Brandon, and Mark each caught one pushing eight feet. I got three puppy sharks. Brandon hooked what he states was his largest king ever. As much as he fishes and with all the big ones he has caught I was impressed. Next time you see him get him to tell the story. Its wild!

Kreg and I caught nice kings. Kreg's was longer but mine was a bit heavier so I edged him out to take 2nd place in the king division. Don't recall exact measurement but it was in the 17 pound range. 

Toward the middle of the day I caught a big spanish on a live hard tail ????? It was big enough for first place in the spanish division. I had to look at the spanish several times to be sure it wasn't a king. Those who have fished with me may know I get my fish ID mixed up at times! 

Unfortunately a family emergency (everything is fine!) kept me from going to the awards ceremony at the Hang out in Gulf Shores. I got a chuckle out of the thought of having Kreg accepting my prizes for me. :shifty:The prizes were very nice: cash, a Dewalt drill (perfect prize for me!), and a Penn rod/reel combo. I didn't win the condo stay that was raffled off..... Check out the sponsors on the tourney page and send them some business if you can. 

The BOKT was very well run. The weigh in was at Cotton Bayou on the beach. The tournament organizers had planned ahead and received permits to block off part of the parking lot. I wheeled into the other wise jammed parking lot and was able to park in one of several open spaces right at the weigh in. The cold sports drink at the weigh in was much appreciated after the hot day on the water.


Cudos to the BOKT organizers!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Good on ya Doc. Awesome catch. Considering the surf those were some good fish landed. I tried to go out off Ft Pickens Saturday with PompanoPete and WhereYak and several other folks, but we couldn't hang. I got almost to three barges and turned around. While I was reeling in a Spanish I turned my back to a wave and actually started surfing and rolling sideways! Too crazy for me - but pretty awesome too.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice Job to you and the fellas.....


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

Here is one of the fish I caught during the tourament









The king I hooked was one of the biggest I have ever hooked and was well over 40 pounds but after the fish put on a amazing show of jumps the hooks pulled


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Went to bed with a 1-2 seas forecast and a 1.6ft surf forecast. The surf was not too far off, but the seas in the morning were way off. I lost my cooler without even realizing it somewhere close to the surf zone though. I had never lost it lauching or tied it down because it fits snug behind me, but I also took more drinks and bait than I have ever taken, which would have made it top-heavy. 

I had a good fishing day yesterday as evidenced on how whooped I am today. Not sure if you can tell the size in the picture, but I caught a 7.5ft shark. It was the biggest one that I have gotten to my kayak. I would normally break them off that big while in a tournament, especially with such a stong current, but I was hoping it was a big cobia and I had already caught a decent king about 6:30am. It took about 45 minutes to be able to see it. The king was long enough to win it at 42.5 to fork, but it was too skinny. However, I was happy with 3rd place. I caught another king that is also currently in the top 10 for Kayak Wars and a 36 incher as well. 

Doc, you did very well with the king, but a Spanish that was 5lb 15oz is very impressive for a tournament less than a half a day! I was going for the big Spanish, but caught none. I think Mark limited out on Spanish (15?), and both Mark and Brandon had ones close to the 3rd place Spanish. 

Congrats to the other winners. Ryan is a real cool guy and put together a very nice tournament. Prizes were really good this 1st year, but will be even better next year, so be looking for it. I really enjoyed fishing in a different area (Perdido Key) and thanks for allowing FL lincensed people to participate.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Nice king, Kreg!!!


----------



## upsman (Jun 24, 2008)

I really hate bumming info from other fisherman but the wind is making my time in my kayak short this week. I am staying at the beach colony in perdido this week and am struggling to say the least. one small spanish and a blue yesterday. If you dont mind me asking how far off where the kings yall were catching? I haven't seen any bait moving up and down the beach either, is it there and I'm just not seeing it? Thanks for any info (help) you can give.


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Kings are most often a half mile or more out. In Perdido the water is shallow and may require mo distance to find where they hang. They come in shallow but my best luck has been 40+ feet deep.

Good luck..


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Bait seemed tough to come by in the early morning. After about 9 and into the afternoon there were a lot of schools of small spanish 1/2 to 1 mile off the beach (in 20-26' of water). But I'm sure like anywhere else - each day is different.


----------



## B.Fine (Aug 13, 2010)

Congrats to all. Looks like a great time!


----------



## stealth14rc (Jan 25, 2010)

Guys thanks for everyone who entered the tournament. I am sorry it was so rough that morning we had know idea it was going to be like that. we were able to raise $400.00 for the Ronald McDonald House thanks to you. Yes next year we are looking to have a kayak give away an hopefully another condo give away as well as more prizes.


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Looking forward to it...


----------



## Farmer (Jul 3, 2009)

stealth14rc said:


> Guys thanks for everyone who entered the tournament. I am sorry it was so rough that morning we had know idea it was going to be like that. we were able to raise $400.00 for the Ronald McDonald House thanks to you. Yes next year we are looking to have a kayak give away an hopefully another condo give away as well as more prizes.


A very well run event and a great charity. I am looking for forward to the next one. Any thoughts on putting on another this year? in Pensacola? Destin?


----------



## stealth14rc (Jan 25, 2010)

Farmer said:


> A very well run event and a great charity. I am looking for forward to the next one. Any thoughts on putting on another this year? in Pensacola? Destin?


 
Thanks an maybe not this year it took a lot for us to be able to block off part of a public beach like we did. But I have been looking into trying to make a mini tournament series out of it but dont know if we could pull that many sponsors together. As of right now we dont have enough money in the Bokt acount to do another one this year. Me an Mike forked out a lot of our own money trying to get this one kicked off an going. Hopefully in the near future we could get something going though. We are going to be doing another one next year an we are going to open up more of FL waters for next year. We are also thinking bout a 2 day tournament instead of a 1 day.


----------



## aboutscubasteve (May 13, 2011)

*From: Balwin County Office of the BOKT*

Mike here,
Just wanted to pop in and thank everyone who participated in the 2011 BOKT, and our sponsors, volunteers at the event, and the good people at the Cotton Bayou Beach Facility Saturday who tolerated our presence. I hope everyone is planning on attending next years event (bring your friends), and we encourage everyone who has comments about this years tourney, suggestions for making the 2012 BOKT better, or anyone wanting to become involved in helping or sponsoring the 2012 BOKT, or in any other way helping the RMHC to please let us know. You can contact Ryan and Myself through the BOKT website www.bluewateroffshorekayaktournament.com either by the contact us form, or you can call Ryan by his phone listed on the site (only reasonable hours please- he's a working guy).
Also, our tournament participants who would like a copy of a photo of themselves holding their catch in front of the standings board that we did take (please review the slideshow on the NEWS & INFO page of the BOKT website to see if we hold one)- please contact me at [email protected] and I will send you a CD with the photos. 

Thanks Again, and God Bless.

M&T


----------

